# Kultura > Kinematografia dhe televizioni >  "Dinastia II'

## MI CORAZON

Filmat e fundit qe kam pare:
" Pagesa e frikes''
" Gjykatesi i shtate"
" Maria Oktober "... :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Di68

> _Postuar më parë nga MI CORAZON_ 
> *Filmat e fundit qe kam pare:
> " Pagesa e frikes''
> " Gjykatesi i shtate"
> " Maria Oktober "...*


Mjaft me te pyetura mamin dhe babin....se nuk quhet ashtu

----------


## MI CORAZON

> _Postuar më parë nga Di68_ 
> *Mjaft me te pyetura mamin dhe babin....se nuk quhet ashtu*


Di-je, une jam gjeniale !!!    :buzeqeshje:

----------


## MI CORAZON

Po te duash te them se burrin e Maria Oktober-it e kish vrare ai i shkurteri....ai francezi qe s'ia kujtoj dot emrin tani...i dobet , i shkurter me hunde te madhe .. :buzeqeshje:  ka lujt shume filma...i ngjan nje cike atij .hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...eshte vone harrova emrat...atij qe ka lujt David Cooperfield-in, ma kujto icik emrin...

----------


## MI CORAZON

Do te bej komente edhe per filmat e tjere? Hala me mamin ti???

----------


## Di68

Po "Vizitore nga Kozmosi" a e mban mend?  Hajde na thuaj ca detaje nga ai film...

----------


## MI CORAZON

S'me kujtohet !
Por mbaj mend "Betejen e Algjerit" me Ali Pyken ... :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Di68

Pash zotin se na e shpife me ata komunistet franceze, Maria October thote, po na kujto ndonje film me muzike, si p.sh. Kasta Diven...aman se kur e kujtoj ate Bellinin bukurosh me floke te kuqe....
Beteja e Algjerit...jo po Xhemilja

----------


## MI CORAZON

> _Postuar më parë nga Di68_ 
> *Pash zotin se na e shpife me ata komunistet franceze, Maria October thote, po na kujto ndonje film me muzike, si p.sh. Kasta Diven...aman se kur e kujtoj ate Bellinin bukurosh me floke te kuqe....
> Beteja e Algjerit...jo po Xhemilja*



Ok..."Salambon" atehere e mban mend? Se "Semiramiden e Babilonise "e mbajne mend te gjithe !  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Di68

> _Postuar më parë nga MI CORAZON_ 
> *Ok..."Salambon" atehere e mban mend? Se "Semiramiden e Babilonise "e mbajne mend te gjithe ! *


Po patjeter, me ate color fytyre qe kishte ajo si mos ta mbash mend?

Po nuk mu pergjijgje per Xhemilen, a e mban mend apo jo?  Po "Catine"?

----------


## MI CORAZON

> _Postuar më parë nga Di68_ 
> *Po patjeter, me ate color fytyre qe kishte ajo si mos ta mbash mend?
> 
> Po nuk mu pergjijgje per Xhemilen, a e mban mend apo jo?  Po "Catine"?*


Me ke je tu fol ti zojushe ? Xhemilja ka qene filmi me i tmerrshem !!! rrrrrrrrrrrrrrr ..kur ia prene floket i here u be si Natalie Imbrulia !
Edhe catine e maj men...U tregu i mire ai polici i fundit, se per te mbet pa shtepi te shkretet...e mban mend qe ne fund ajo morri nje bebe ne krah, per t'iu dhimbs policit, i cili nje here shihte foshnjen e nje here ate pjese te catise qe se mbyllen dot..  :i ngrysur:

----------


## Fringo

> _Postuar më parë nga Di68_ 
> *Po "Vizitore nga Kozmosi" a e mban mend?  Hajde na thuaj ca detaje nga ai film...*


Troja Di68, Troja.
E maj men, kishte ca pamje ajrore fantastike, nje muzike kshu suspense, dhe ze shume solemn nga lexuesi i dokumentarit.
Une pashe Man appart dhe Identity.
Hmmmm, cka, Vin diesel, te pakten po perpiqet te sillet si aktor dhe te luaj (act)

Po Bedranen dhe Dautin kush i ma men?
Po Rosa Blanca?
Film tjeter fantastik, Sketerre 42 ose 43, qe kishte regjisor cunin e Mehmetit (ti je kafshe, ti je larve)
O Corazono po Inatcorin e Xha Barken i ma men ti?
Po Kirin, dashnorin e Semiramides?
Po sandokanin?
Po Heronjt e Neferit me Macisten?
Duel ne xhungel

----------


## Di68

> _Postuar më parë nga Manciste_ 
> *
> Po Bedranen dhe Dautin kush i ma men?
> Po Rosa Blanca?
> 
> Po Kirin, dashnorin e Semiramides?
> *


lol sa kom qesh....C'me ke kujtu Bedranen dhe Dautin, film me lot e me te qurravitura....po kur jevgjit e lagjes i vejshin emrat kalamojve Bedrana dhe Kiri...

----------


## Fringo

Di si ke qen ti?

Amon Bedrana qate plaka ime, sa se merrte mo babi ne kinemo.
Le kur dolen prap tashi ne koh te demokracise, ato ZOtnija 420, dhe ajo tjetra me ca kalamoj jetim, ajo tu qa me lot.
Ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
Gute Zeiten, Shlechte Zeiten

Filma gjermon ka qen nji me nji gazetar dhe ca sekrete nukleare, s'me kujtohet mire, po titulli i filmit ishte passwordi i sekreteve, ose dicka e tille.

Sa here qe vite delegacion Korean, ka qen i film me i pilot helikopteri Korean, qe ishte kshu sadist, me syze si pilot amerikon.
Kur vite delegacion meksikon, Emiliano Zapata, kur e terhiqte ai ate dashnoren ke kali, dhe ajo i varej e i thoste, Emiliano, mos ik.
Kirin se harroj, kur e vune ke ajo rrota dhe e rrifshin me kamzhik.

Nji nga aktoret me te dashur per mua, eshte Diego Abattantuono, po ne fillimet e karrierres, kur lute me Jerry Cala, ka nji Ecezziunale veramente, dhe nji Prode Anselmo  jane perla humori.
Pastaj natyrisht dhe filmi ne rang boteror "2 dylym (dynym) toke"

----------


## MI CORAZON

Maçiste  :buzeqeshje: 

Une e dija permendesh Zotnin 420 pa e pa akoma, aq here ma kishte  tregu mami ..(lol)
Kurse kenget e Raxhit (Vagabondi)  i degjoja ne  gramafon..( tani m'ka humb pllaka   :buzeqeshje:  )
Mbaj mend , qe kur doli " Shamikuqja"  grate shkuan te organizume me pa filmin ne kinema.

----------


## Di68

Si gjithmone e pagabueshme  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Fringo

Shi shi, paske pas gramafon ti mi, hajde borgjeze hajde.
Jo mo un i shkreti o i knosha vete, o s'me bite me i nigju.
Meqe na kujtove ikjet e organizume, a te kujtohet kur na coshin ke Muzeumi i Shkencave te natyres?

----------


## forever

lol ckeni kujtuar......Raxhi..po mundohesha nje dite ti kujtoje emrin, me qamet se me vinte.....

shamikuqja..kush e mban mend venin ku kishte shpine ajo? ne maje te malit..si ekish e mrin ajo dreq?  i mean karakteti jo aktorja........

----------


## MI CORAZON

> _Postuar më parë nga Manciste_ 
> *
> Meqe na kujtove ikjet e organizume, a te kujtohet kur na coshin ke Muzeumi i Shkencave te natyres?*


Po ke rruga e Kavajes...Prane Bashkimeve Profesionale te rajonit # 2   :buzeqeshje: 
Po kur kishim punen shoqerore qe na conin me mbledh kamomil dhe mullage?

----------


## Di68

Shume je tu kerku ne ti o goc, ne mire qe po mbajme mend titujt, po ti na do dhe aktoret turq.....

----------

